# Η Ιλιάδα και τι έχει να μας πει και σήμερα για τον πόλεμο



## Philip (Jan 30, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και συγκινητικό κομμάτι από τη Σάρλοτ Χίγκινς, που έχει ξανακάνει εμφάνιση σ' αυτά τα νήματα. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/jan/30/iliad-war-charlotte-higgins


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το άρθρο είναι ξαναδουλεμένο απόσπασμα από το βιβλιο της, It's all Greek to me, το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως είχε μερικά χοντρά λάθη- τσιγκουνεύτηκαν έναν φιλόλογο/ κλασσικιστή- επιμελητή. Δυστυχώς, δεν το έχω πλέον, και δε μπορώ να συγκρίνω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Δεν διάβασα ακόμα το άρθρο (είναι απ' αυτά που τυπώνω για το κρεβάτι), αλλά από μια γρήγορη ματιά και σύγκριση με το πρωτότυπο, πρέπει να είναι πολύ διαφορετικό. Μόνο ένα απόσπασμα φαίνεται να είναι το ίδιο.


----------

